# Good pan sized rainbow and a Lunker Brookie!



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 13, 2007)

i went this past weekend to the sequoia national forest for a camping trip. did a little fishing. it was beautiful there. here are some pics of the scenerey, my rainbow caught on a 00 panther martin in silver and the lunker brookie i caught on a elk hair caddisfly with a spinning reel!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice looking pictures. The trout fishing around here has pretty much slowed down now. They stock a few rivers around our a neighborhood the first of the season. Now the only thing you may catch is a native trout if your lucky. 



fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

Those forests, waters, and views you guys have out there are amazing. Awesome fishing man!


----------

